# Wo Fragenkatalog herbekommen?



## Forelle9 (18. Juni 2019)

Wo kann man den für NRW kaufen? Und sind da auch die Fischkarten und Rutenmontagen drin?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Juni 2019)

Es gibt da eine kleine feine Webseite wo man fast alles bekommt - schonmal Amazon.de gehört?


----------



## Forelle9 (18. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es gibt da eine kleine feine Webseite wo man fast alles bekommt - schonmal Amazon.de gehört?


Ups hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können hab einfach nur gegoogelt.


----------



## Forelle9 (18. Juni 2019)

Sind die denn da gut oder sollte man lieber die Kataloge da kaufen, wo man die Prüfung ablegt?


----------



## Nemo (18. Juni 2019)

https://asv-nienborg.de/neue-fischereipruefung/

das hier scheint aktuell zu sein


----------



## Pokolyt (19. Juni 2019)

https://fischerpruefung.sachsen-anhalt.de/examinationSimulation;i=1
Für Sachsen-Anhalt

https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/download.php
Für NRW


----------

